#ubuntu-leadership 2011-10-31
<philipballew> Cheesehead, not yet, but i will be getting up at 5 tommorow to listen to the sessions
<philipballew> they dont have video this time right?
<benonsoftware> Hello all
<head_victim> Ok now we all have to behave ;)
<NRWlion> evening
<NRWlion> ashams: ping
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: ping
 * ashams waves
<ashams> o/
<ashams> NRWlion, Hi
<NRWlion> ashams: asking permission to "steal" your identity here on ubuntu community for a scenario in my upcoming article about leadership
<ashams> :)
<ashams> ok, go ahead steal it
<ashams> haha
<NRWlion> thx man ;)
<jrgifford> heh, i must be pretty boring since nobody wants to steal my identify. :D
<jrgifford> *identity
<NRWlion> jrgifford: well if u are insisting on that, i can strike out my identity and replace it by yours ;)
<jrgifford> NRWlion: eh.... the world doesn't need another me. ;)
<NRWlion> then shut up :P
<jrgifford> mkay :P
<ashams> jrgifford, you maybe just pretty look that your identity will stay safe, NRWlion :P
<ashams> look/lucky
<jrgifford> heh. :P
<Cheesehead> jrgifford: The world needs several more of me. Happily, I found a spouse willing to help me with that project.
<jrgifford> heh. ;p
<valorie> I had three plus kids, but none are my clones
<valorie> not even close
<Cheesehead> Oh, I don't need clones. Good impersonators will work just fine.
<Cheesehead> SOmebody to carry on all my Don Rickles impressions....
<Cheesehead> ...and occasionally relive my memories of TV in the 70's...Kitty Carlisle, Foster Brooks, Paul Lynde.
<Cheesehead> Hmmm. Guess I watched a lot of game shows as a kid...
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-01
 * Cheesehead is lost in memory as he backs up his laptop
<bkerensa> Only took canonical four weeks to re-add Ubuntulog to our channel
<bkerensa> :P
<jrgifford> bkerensa: four weeks?
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> LOL
<jrgifford> which channel...?
<jrgifford> this one?
<bkerensa> I sent them two tickets
<bkerensa> #ubuntu-us-or
<bkerensa> :D
<jrgifford> oh. lol. lame.
<bkerensa> mind you we have two canonical employees who idled :P
<jrgifford> hah..... not funny but is funny.
<YoBoY> morning
<jrgifford> Good morning YoBoY.
<DarkwingUDS> Moning
<DarkwingUDS> *Morning
<ashams> philipballew, ping
<philipballew> hello ashams
<ashams> Hi
<ashams> howdy
<ashams> you participate remotely, right?
<philipballew> yes
<ashams> do you know when the leadership mini-summit will happen?
<philipballew> its on the schedule somewhere. Let me look
<DarkwingUDS> This afternoon local time.
<philipballew> DarkwingUDS is the man
<ashams> DarkwingUDS, philipballew thanks :)
<DarkwingUDS> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/
<DarkwingUDS> GARG
<DarkwingUDS> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/today/
<jrgifford> Cheesehead: that's a shame. :(
<jrgifford> I had four people who were going to be at that meeting.
<jrgifford> now I'm going to have to track them all down independently. :P
<Cheesehead> jrgifford: It's still better than rearranging the schedule to attend, then showing up to discover all effort in vain. Even same day notice was appreciated, and I un-cancelled something else.
<jrgifford> Cheesehead: yeah, that's true.
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: ping!
<Cheesehead> NRWlion: Pong
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: see pm
<NRWlion> ;)
<NRWlion> re
<NRWlion> btw someone should change the topic ;) oct 24th is already passed ;)
<jrgifford> !topic change
<jrgifford> wait, doesn't work like that. forgot. ;P
<jrgifford> NRWlion: who has the power to do that?
<NRWlion> chan ops
<NRWlion> like Cheesehead or so
<Cheesehead> I'm not an op.
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: btw. you will get a mail soon
<NRWlion> found the original mail i sent
<Cheesehead> NRWlion: Thank you!
<NRWlion> i am just re-translating
<Cheesehead> NRWlion: You don;t need to translate it. Testimonials can be in any Googleable language.
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: if i do a testimonial i do it right ;)
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: have a look at your mail ;)
<Cheesehead> Well, thank you for the effort, too.
<jrgifford> whoa, it's so easy to not store passwords in plaintext, WHY DO PEOPLE DO IT?!
<Cheesehead> NRWlion: Say, I just received e-mail from you
<jrgifford> whoops, wrong channel. :P
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: feel free to tell me your opinion on that ;) i havent done much testimonials
<Cheesehead> NRWlion: I quite like it. Just put it up
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: i am already in my bed :(
<NRWlion> could ýou?
<NRWlion> perhaps?
<Cheesehead> Oops, I should have written "I just put it up". I did so. Sorry for the confusion."
<jrgifford> problem with Cheesehead doing it is then when the board looks at history, they'll think he tried to make himself look good. :P
<Cheesehead> jrgifford: That's why I invited my enemies also.
<jrgifford> Cheesehead: indeed.
 * Cheesehead ducks out for a few minutes to run an errand
<NRWlion> jrgifford: i have an original odt on my local machine
<NRWlion> ;)
<NRWlion> so i have evidence that i wrote it
 * jrgifford shrug
<NRWlion> shrug?
 * NRWlion is translating
 * Cheesehead returns
<NRWlion> wb cheese
<Cheesehead> NRWlion: THanks
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-02
<SilverLion> saijonara
<SilverLion> :D
<NRWlion> hi there
<SilverLion> :p
<Cheesehead> philipballew: Still up for an IRC workshop?
<philipballew> yeah, i am free now
<Cheesehead> Have you seen the Googledocs list of subjects?
<philipballew> I was wondering what I can sign myself up for to offer to help with skills and experience I have
 * Cheesehead fishes for the link
<Cheesehead> https://docs.google.com/document/d/13VOmTgEqCzIW8oITV2d5fIRD3xsiKRVMd39OUlpx6xQ
<philipballew> I have already been helping dave and amber for the past few months getting a few things made
 * philipballew reads link
<Cheesehead> There are currently 35 skills on the list.
<Cheesehead> You can help teach any you feel comfortable teaching
<Cheesehead> You can assist any you are interested in but don't feel up to teaching
<philipballew> alright. my experience with Ubuntu has several strong areas.
<philipballew> planning and support and some examples
<Cheesehead> You can teach something that has already been signed up for at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Projects(the more trainers, the better)
<philipballew> we might have a problem.
<philipballew> the link is blank
<Cheesehead> If a skill is missing, you can add it to the GoogleDoc list
<philipballew> like its a untitled document
<Cheesehead> Hmmm. Give it a minute to load. Mine goes slowly...
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-03
<Cheesehead> Hang on...
<jrgifford> yeah, it looks like an untitled document here as well.
<Cheesehead> https://docs.google.com/document/d/13VOmTgEqCzIW8oITV2d5fIRD3xsiKRVMd39OUlpx6xQ/edit?hl=en_US
<Cheesehead> I missed part of the tail the the previous paste. Apologies.
<jrgifford> ok, it's loading how. thanks Cheesehead. :)
 * Cheesehead waits to see if the list comes up...
<Cheesehead> The way I plan to run my sessions is Very Little Lecture (TM)
 * Cheesehead jokes about trademarks becasue he thinks it's funny. Nobody else does
<Cheesehead> Thanks, narrator.
<jrgifford> heh, i joke about trademarks all the time. :D
<Cheesehead> Mostly sharing stories
<jrgifford> they be funny
<Cheesehead> A shill or two in the audience (assistant) to keep the conversation moving
 * philipballew learns to read
 * philipballew reads document
<Cheesehead> And as each story touches on an important point, the trainer just hilights it.
<philipballew> so what happens when I sign up for a topic?
<Cheesehead> It's a style that works well with 5-8 participants
<Cheesehead> When you sign up for a topic, I get notified (because I subscribe to the page)
<Cheesehead> And when I create the schedule, I put you on it.
<philipballew> so am i leading a session on this topic?
<Cheesehead> If someone is uncomfortable or nervaouss and wants to do a 10-minute practice run, that can be easily arranged.
<Cheesehead> If you sign up as a trainer, you are volunteering to lead a workshop.
<Cheesehead> Any skills strike you? (Any not on the list, too?)
 * Cheesehead fills the dishwasher
<Cheesehead> If you sign up as an assistant, then you're supporting the trainer however they need.
<philipballew> ChanServ, I have run sessions both in ubuntu user days and ubuntu open week
<philipballew> no...
<philipballew> Cheesehead, ^
<philipballew> I am okay in that area
 * Cheesehead is confused
<Cheesehead> Which area?
<jrgifford> in the public-irc-speaking area
<Cheesehead> That's an important skill right there.
<Cheesehead> Speaking on what topics?
<jrgifford> he should teach us that
<philipballew> here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/philipballew
 * Cheesehead reads
<philipballew> its on the table of contents on ubuntu classroom
 * Cheesehead still reads
 * philipballew still pretends to know what he is doing
 * Cheesehead also pretends to know what he is doing
 * Cheesehead still reads while cleaning the kitchen
 * philipballew does homework
<philipballew> correction
 * philipballew attempts homework
<Cheesehead> I see on your blog you planned and executed a successful Ubuntu Hour, and followed it up with more ideas to improve it. That's another whole session right there.
<Cheesehead> How comfortable are you with facilitating discussions instead of the more-common lecture format?
<jrgifford> i don't think you're asking me, but i'm somewhat familiar.
 * Cheesehead is trying to recruit jrgifford, too
<jrgifford> hehe.
<philipballew> Cheesehead, I run a ubuntu hour all the time
<Cheesehead> jrgifford: How about your favorite skills from the list?
<philipballew> have run two different ones
<jrgifford> Cheesehead: reading it right now
<philipballew> creating discussion. I can do that. I am currently blogging about what to do when noone comes to your ubuntu hour
<philipballew> it happened last night :)
<jrgifford> I like turning lurkers into awesome folks
<jrgifford> i'm not good, but I like trying.
<philipballew> all the main people were at uds
<Cheesehead> philipballew: I run one, too. And nobody comes. So I think Ubuntu Hour Strategies and Tactics is a rich field for discussion.
<philipballew> or catholic church
<philipballew> I will talk about that and try to get people talking
<Cheesehead> philipballew: Would you *please* add that skill to the googledocs list? and then, *pretty please* sign up as a trainer for that subject on the wiki page?
<philipballew> alright.
 * philipballew again attempts to act like he knows what he is doing
<Cheesehead> On the wiki, please put me down as an assistant. I'll be there anyway, so I may as well help...
<philipballew> alright. I would love to
 * Cheesehead snaps the chain shut around philipballew's ankle
<philipballew> UBUNTU FOR LIFE!!!!
<Cheesehead> philipballew: Whose life? (or what object's life?)
<philipballew> My life . lol
<philipballew> where's the wiki from this afternoon?
<Cheesehead> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19370/community-p-leadership-team/
<Cheesehead> ?
<philipballew> yeah, this
<philipballew> well i can use this to get to the page to add my name
<Cheesehead> Add your name?
 * Cheesehead meant https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Projects#skills for IRC workshops
<philipballew> well Cheesehead is that not where I should add my name?
<Cheesehead> Please add your name to the wiki link. You can add your name to the summit link if you wish -of course-, but the wiki link is what I'm using for the IRC planning
<philipballew> Cheesehead, ok, so what is the exact link you need me to have
 * philipballew has seen to many links today
<philipballew> Cheesehead, https://docs.google.com/document/d/13VOmTgEqCzIW8oITV2d5fIRD3xsiKRVMd39OUlpx6xQ/edit?hl=en_US is that look good
<Cheesehead> philipballew: Er, would you mind terribly moving your additions down to #37-ish?
 * Cheesehead shuts up when he sees philipballew is ahead of me
<philipballew> :)
<Cheesehead> Gentlemen, those three ideas look great.
<Cheesehead> next step is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Projects#skills
<philipballew> I have no problem running all the discussions on these ideas here I have presented
<Cheesehead> philipballew: Then do *please* sign yourself up on the wiki link  I just posted...
<philipballew> Cheesehead, what exactly is assistant and trainer?
<philipballew> so I know what's up around here these days
<jrgifford> excellent, Cheesehead you be organized
<Cheesehead> Trainer is primary. Assistant is whatever help is needed or wanted.
<Cheesehead> Trainer is the subject expert, assistant need not be an expert.
<Cheesehead> For example, my assistants will help facilitate slow conversation.
<Cheesehead> As the trainer, it's the ace up my sleeve to prevent a slow class.
<jrgifford> ok, i'll add myself in the morning, need to go now.
<jrgifford> awesome, I love the way this is going.
<Cheesehead> jrgifford: Thank you! Have a good night.
 * jrgifford is going to steal some tricks from Cheesehead for the ubuntu power users group. :D
<Cheesehead> That's what sharing is for :) It's only stealing if you gove nothing back...
<Cheesehead> like better spelling
<philipballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Projects
<philipballew> ^look at the mess I might have made
<Cheesehead> Fabulous.
 * philipballew gets dinner 
<philipballew> nothing beats school cafeteria food
<Cheesehead> philipballew: Thanks for getting involved, and for digging until you found gold!
<Cheesehead> I plan to work up a tentative schedule Friday, I'll send it 'round e-mail.
<philipballew> alright. i want to see this take off. it looks cool!
<Cheesehead> For feedback. Since, of course, trainers need to be able to make their sessions!
 * Cheesehead mus go off to put kids to bed
<Cheesehead> Have agood night, everybody!
 * Cheesehead looks at his fingers in disbelief
 * Cheesehead departs
<Cheesehead> valorie, DarwinSurvivor, philipballew : IRC session tentative schedule at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Projects . I would certainly love input, especially about how to make the time zones work....
<philipballew> I live in California
<Cheesehead> philipballew: Right. I don;t want you to have to get up in the middle of the night to teach. that would be silly.
<Cheesehead> But it's just as silly for us to ignore Ubuntu members at the antipodes
<philipballew> I would rather do that then like 6 am
<DarwinSurvivor> Cheesehead: i think we should find out what time zones people are in that want to attend
<philipballew> thats when I get up for uds this week
<DarwinSurvivor> if someone isn't planning on attending, no point in working their time-zone into it
<Cheesehead> DarwinSurvivor: True, but then are we guilty of North-America-centrism?
<DarwinSurvivor> not if there is no interrest outside of north ameria
<DarwinSurvivor> *america
<philipballew> What time will these be in regular people time?
<DarwinSurvivor> if someone from europe/china/japan/africa/etc wants to attend, we can try to work the schedule to accomodate them
<DarwinSurvivor> philipballew: define "regular people time" :P
<philipballew> This is going to sound bad now
<Cheesehead> I think some time-shifting (morning and evening) will be needed. That;s one option.
<philipballew> California Time
<DarwinSurvivor> well, that works for me! (british columbia)
<Cheesehead> Well, 0500 in CA is 2200 in Tokyo
<DarwinSurvivor> although we really should post everything in UTC, so people only need to convert once.
<Cheesehead> But evening people in CA and morning people in JP get annoyed by that.
<Cheesehead> (I'm a morning person)
<DarwinSurvivor> when do we find out who is interrested?
<Cheesehead> Agreed, final time posting will be in UTC - that's an accepted standard in the community
<Cheesehead> DarwinSurvivor: Ah, there;s the rub
<DarwinSurvivor> do we get some notice, or do they just "show up"?
<Cheesehead> Show up
<DarwinSurvivor> ah....
<DarwinSurvivor> how is it advertised?
<philipballew> i will blog to the planet
<Cheesehead> Well, blog, planet, fridge, IRC Chatter, e-mail, etc. Everything except TV.
<DarwinSurvivor> so it's just everyone personally sending out where-ever?
<DarwinSurvivor> will there be anything on the ubuntu site? other than the fridge
<Cheesehead> Ubuntu site?
<Cheesehead> I think most of our interested folks keep an eye on the planet, UWN, and their favorite team meetings.
<DarwinSurvivor> basically, is canonical going to be doing any announcements about upcoming training sessions, or is it 100% up to us?
<Cheesehead> 100% us
<Cheesehead> Anything from Canonical is a bonus.
<Cheesehead> It's not their project.
<philipballew> it wont happen from them
<Cheesehead> philipballew: We don;t know that.
<philipballew> I guess not
<DarwinSurvivor> ok
<Cheesehead> Sure, we could launch a "Hey, Jono, please blog about this"..and he probably would. But is that going to get any extra participants on board?
<DarwinSurvivor> does anyone remember that site we used a while back to pick meeting times? (voting for time slots)
<Cheesehead> I'm heading off to bed in a minute. We don't need to decide this tonight. Just think about the issues - how can we plan the times for maximum participation and minimum confusion?
<Cheesehead> (and take a look at that wiki link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Projects to see if the general flow makes sense)
<philipballew> it looks good.
<philipballew> what is going to be the governing structure here you think?
<Cheesehead> structure?
<philipballew> well we have people in charge here, or will it be more all in charge?
<Cheesehead> Well, me have a lot of polite people here, too.
<Cheesehead> My topics involve a lot of sharing, so I plan to use that gregariousness
<Cheesehead> I also plan to have a shill in the audience to help keep things flowing the right direction
<Cheesehead> PLus, if needed, the channel can be moderated
<Cheesehead> Am I addressing structure?
<Cheesehead> I wonder about Dec 6 and Dec 20. They are closely related. I must ask them if they want to build on each other's session, or if I should split them up.
 * Cheesehead yawns
<Cheesehead> Ah, my toothbrush is calling. Good night!
 * Cheesehead departs
<benonsoftware> Hello all
<valorie> hi folks -- I'm willing to do my session any time, or twice, or whatever works
<valorie> I"m NOT a morning person, but I'll prepare
<valorie> and if it's 5am, I'll go back to bed afterwards
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> of course, I would prefer afternoons and evenings my time, PDT
<benonsoftware> kkkl
<benonsoftware> Sorry
 * Cheesehead reads scrollback and sees valorie's input. Thanks.
<NRWlion> hey there
<jrgifford> hello NRWlion!
<Cheesehead> pleia2: Thanks for the classroom e-mail response. That's exactly what I needed to update the "Guidance for Trainers" wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Projects . Do you mind if I copy-and-paste your description of the three IRC channels?
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-04
<NRWlion> hi folks
<Cheesehead> NRWlion: Hello
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: how is your life?
<YoBoY> hi
<NRWlion> YoBoY:
<Cheesehead> YoBoY: Hello
<Cheesehead> NRWlion: My life is pretty good. Lot of takeaways from UDS to apply to Brainstorm
<Cheesehead> A few ideas to introduce to the LoCo
<Cheesehead> A bunch of IRC sessions to coordinate
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: ;) welcome to the world ^^ i have a big subject myself :D
<Cheesehead> In the non-Ubuntu world, one intervention with one of my students who wanted to drop out (success, he's staying)
<Cheesehead> And I finally managed to work HG Wells 'War of the Worlds' into a lecture yesterday
<Cheesehead> And indeed into the homework assignment
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: pretty busy the man ^^
<Cheesehead> Sometimes. Yet here I am playing in IRC
<NRWlion> i am trying to start a big marketing strategy for my new employer
<NRWlion> :D
 * NRWlion is ** because of a PHP Homework that doesnt work :(
<Cheesehead> Our marketing strategy is simple - we don't advertise.
<Cheesehead> (I own a violin store)
<Cheesehead> We simply use word-of-mouth for all the professional players
<Cheesehead> And referrals for all the students from their teachers.
<NRWlion> understandable that is best possible advert ;)
<Cheesehead> It makes the experience very rewarding
 * bkerensa upgrades to 12.04 Precise Pangolin
<Cheesehead> Well, with the new emphasis on stability in the daily updates, and the lack of anything revolutionary this cycle, I hope bkerensa's system is nice and stable.
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> Stable is relative before Alpha
<bkerensa> :P
 * NRWlion is totally satisfied with Lubuntu 11.10
<NRWlion> :D
<Cheesehead> YoBoY: I need non-anglo perspective with the IRC workships. Anyone in Ubuntu-fr interested in looking over the plan and providing input, or even perhaps leading a session?
<pleia2> Cheesehead: feel free to take anything of mine for that email to use on the wiki page :)
<Cheesehead> pleia2: Thank you.
<YoBoY> Cheesehead: plan?
<NRWlion> wiki? that would be my playground too ^^ (in regards for design and syntax
<Cheesehead> YoBoY: The plan is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Projects#Online_Leadership_Tutorial_Sessions
<Cheesehead> NRWlion: Any Wiki guru is *welcome* to clean up my hacked text!
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: what you need?
<Cheesehead> NRWlion: Look it over. You tell me what you think I need.
<Cheesehead> (Input on both format *and* content are welcome)
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: are you able for and voip phone call (g+ or skype)?
<NRWlion> or still no mic?
<Cheesehead> NRWlion: Sorry, no mic
<NRWlion> ok, an email is on its way
<NRWlion> or lets do a quick pm as i am half on my way to my pillow ... (hate early duty on a weekend)
<YoBoY> Cheesehead: seems good
<Cheesehead> YoBoY: Thanks for taking a look.
<jrgifford> bkerensa: having fun with Precise?
<jrgifford> I had to rollback, none of my PPAs work for it yet. :(
<valorie> jrgifford: impatient much?
<valorie> lol
<jrgifford> valorie: hah yeah
<valorie> now that UDS is over, I'm sure they'll shift into high gear soon
<jrgifford> yeah, although colin watson was busy with haskell uploads over the past few days
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-05
 * NRWlion reports back after hosptial visit
<Cheesehead> Welcome back
<NRWlion> had to jump against a door of an elevator and hurt my ellbow
<NRWlion> ashams: welcome and salam
<ashams> NRWlion, hey Salam
<ashams> How r u doing?
<NRWlion> ashams: (18:10:30) NRWlion: had to jump against a door of an elevator and hurt my ellbow
<ashams> what?
<ashams> so sorry to hear that
<ashams> r u okay now?
<NRWlion> my elbow is fracutred as it seems
<Cheesehead> Ouch!
<Cheesehead> Tha
<NRWlion> but i safed a life of a 2year old girl ... that is reason enough, isnt it?
<Cheesehead> Indeed!
<ashams> yeah
<NRWlion> girl was playing outside the elevator pushing the button again and again
<NRWlion> not realizing the door going open and closing again
<NRWlion> mother was chatting with a person no visible contact
<ashams> :(
<NRWlion> so i had to decide whether the hand / arm of the girl or risking and injury
<NRWlion> knowing the result you may know which decision i took
<ashams> how r u going to treat your elbow?
<Cheesehead> Does this mean you are off work for a few weeks?
<Cheesehead> NRWlion: Contrgatulations on your heroism.
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: that is no heroism
<NRWlion> ashams: no treat6ment
<NRWlion> going party tonight
<NRWlion> ;)
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: i am trained to recognize those situations and take actions without thinking
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-06
<NRWlion> hey folks
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-11-01
<ashams> bkerensa, here?
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-11-02
<DarwinSu1vivor> I'm here, but there hasn't been any activity in here for quite a while (months at least)
<YoBoY> +42
<bkerensa> YoBoY: :D
<bkerensa> DarwinSu1vivor: things will get cooking soon
<tenach> Greetings. :)
<bkerensa> hi
